# nice little chocoskulls with brains on etsy



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

looks yummy

http://www.etsy.com/listing/95544341/chocolate-skulls-gone-nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always thought walnuts looked like little brains - perfect in these skulls


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For those who are "nuts" about brains.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh so cute and chocolatey....plus walnuts are really, really good for you! Etsy has the coolest stuff....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look awesome!


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh wow, these are awesome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

yummy,these look tasty chocolate skulls,YES PLEASE!!!


----------

